# Safety? Who needs it!?



## tmiller (Feb 8, 2007)

A retired friend just stopped by to see me and he was asking about the lightly used table saw that I had just purchased. He's done lots of home improvemnet projects in his day so I figured he could easily handle cutting a 15 x 19 piece of luan for some little cover plate he needed. On the 2nd cut he got careless and ended up with a belly buster, from the piece he was cutting. Kick back is not a good thing to watch, I'm just glad he wasn't hurt any more than just knocking the wind out of himself.
I'm thinking the piece he was trying to cut will hang on the wall to remind me and anyone who comes around to always be SAFE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

It is never said too much; safety first. I always wear my safety glasses and hearing protection in the shop. I use push sticks to keep my fingers where they belong, on my hands. Let me tell you how even the most careful person is at risk. I was cutting a long board and did not have an outfeed stand for my saw. I leaned forward a bit to complete the cut and support the wood. As I straightened up my foot slipped and I hit the saw blade with my push stick. There is nothing like looking at a mangled push stick to make the lesson sink home. Without the push stick I would of been missing fingers. Do it the safe way, every time, no exceptions!


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Mike said:


> It is never said too much; safety first. I always wear my safety glasses and hearing protection in the shop. I use push sticks to keep my fingers where they belong, on my hands. Let me tell you how even the most careful person is at risk. I was cutting a long board and did not have an outfeed stand for my saw. I leaned forward a bit to complete the cut and support the wood. As I straightened up my foot slipped and I hit the saw blade with my push stick. There is nothing like looking at a mangled push stick to make the lesson sink home. Without the push stick I would of been missing fingers. Do it the safe way, every time, no exceptions!


Yes! *Always* think SAFETY first!
... no matter what the operation is or equipment being used... powered or hand tools...

Prior to making cuts:
Stand behind the piece as you intend to be during the cut... and actually move the wood through the cut *without the power on* and just enough to be sure there will not be anything in your way... and that you will be able reach everything as required.

Do a rehearsal cut movement...

I've uncovered problems this way that have prevented me of having the problem during the cut!

It works... for me...

Always make a small cut in scrap to be sure of depth of cut and distance from the fence, etc. ... sure beats finding out after the fact that you're 1/32 too deep, etc.!!


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

I had an incident where all the safety guards were removed from my table saw and I needed to make one cross-cut so I figured "just this one time won't hurt". WRONG! The board kicked back, flew across the room and hit my dog in the head. Luckily it only sacred the dog but it could have been worse for both of us. The moral is NEVER use your tools without the safety guards in place. Just this once might be the time you will always regret.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

What you guys never participate in the kick back olympics?  I have! about 16 years ago I was cutting some wood, all guards in place and I finished a cut and there was a small off cut still there and I turned to talk to my 6 year old. All of a sudden the off cut launched right out the garage door, accross the street and stuck in my neighbors front yard. We just stood there and looked at each other with mouths open. Then all of a sudden he took off inside the house yelling..... MOOOOMMMMMMMMMMM.... do you know what Dad did.................... Very careful ever since. And remember safety doesn't stop when the tools are turned off! 

Corey


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

You ain't kidding Corey! My worst injury with a power tool happened with the darn thing unplugged! Was changing blades on a Milwaukee Sawzall, just tightening up the blade clamp and I dropped it. Well, stupid me, before I even thought about it, I caught the thing before it hit the deck.... yep, by the blade. At least it was a fine cut blade, because after the 8 stitches came out there's barely a scar.

It definitely hurt my pride more than anything, that was over 6 years ago and I still hear about it at work.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

kp91 said:


> You ain't kidding Corey! My worst injury with a power tool happened with the darn thing unplugged! Was changing blades on a Milwaukee Sawzall, just tightening up the blade clamp and I dropped it. Well, stupid me, before I even thought about it, I caught the thing before it hit the deck.... yep, by the blade. At least it was a fine cut blade, because after the 8 stitches came out there's barely a scar.
> 
> It definitely hurt my pride more than anything, that was over 6 years ago and I still hear about it at work.


Yup, same here Doug. I smacked my hand on the tablesaw blade sticking up. Cut it half way around and to the bone. I hit it so hard that I had carbide chips in the cut. Ever since then I keep the blade below the table when the saw isn't in use! 

Corey


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Many years ago I watched a co-worker split his thumb right down the middle with a tablesaw. We were at a jobsite with the saw in the back of a large van. He was ripping 12' long 3/4"x1" cedar to be used as window trim. The blade was dull(there were sharp ones in the van but who wants to waste time changing)so he was forcing it through until he hit a soft area in the wood. When his thumb hit, he jumped back letting go of the wood which shot out the back of the van and through the windshield of the customers car parked behind.

After the ER doctor numbed it and asked if I wanted to see something "neat". He spread the flesh apart to show me the perfect 1/8" kerf/dado right down the center of the bone. That was nearly 25 years ago but hav'nt learned as much about safety in one day since.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

While we are on this topic it is a good time to remind everyone that when we are using a plunge router we retract the cutter into the router body before lifting the router from the work piece. Always shut your router off before you set it down. Wait till it stops spinning before you let go. Always unplug your router before changing bits or while making adjustments. Professionals do this every time without fail.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

*Safety with the table saw*

Two things I always make sure of,

1....Make sure the outfeed is a fraction wider than the infeed

2....Never stand directly behind the stock

This must be my shortest post yet! Harry


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I guess will all have one or two tells about safety 1st.

I was over at my brothers shop and he was cutting some oak on the band saw,he looked up at me and in a flash his finger was on the band saw table. 

I make it a hard rule when someone comes into the shop the machines are power down and no one can start them backup with out my ok, I will not start them backup if anyone is in the shop,most like to talk with you when the machines are running and it only takes a min.to remove parts that you need. 

This is a real hard rule to keep in place but I still have all my parts in place, I do from time to time have a show and tell but I will go outside or goto the other part of the shop when someone is running any of the machines in the shop.
I don't like to see blood pumping out on my equipment, I also always use push sticks or holding jig all the time ,I can replace them easy. 

Bj


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Bob,

Was your brothers finger able to be sewn back on, etc.?

What a horrible thing to see... I guess you administered First Aid, & got all pieces to the closest ER?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

Well we got a rag and ran him and his finger to the ER they put it back on but he can't use it anymore he did a real good job removing it.  (meat saw)
It was a horrible thing to see and I did take the blame for it  because I was the one that was talking to him .

That's when I made the rule in my shop. 

Bj 





Joe Lyddon said:


> Bob,
> 
> Was your brothers finger able to be sewn back on, etc.?
> 
> What a horrible thing to see... I guess you administered First Aid, & got all pieces to the closest ER?


----------



## tmiller (Feb 8, 2007)

I talked to my partner today and he says that, the thumb's sore as can be but, will heal up just fine. His belly is a bit cushioned and didn't take as bad a hit as I thought and thats great, 'cause at 70, we ain't as rugged as we think. He will be fine in a week or so and I now have a piece of memorablia, albiet scary, to hang on the wall, as a reminder!!!!


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

tmiller, I'm glad to hear your partner is going to be OK. I guess if you can learn a good lesson without any major damage It's worth it.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Tmiller, glad to hear your friend is ok. 
I've seen way too many accidents and don't wish to elaborate on any.
Just be careful and safe everyone!!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Terry hope he gets along ok! Bob, that's horrible but something I will think about as the wife, kids are always walking into the shop when I am working. Be safe everyone and some good tips given out here in this thread!

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

tmiller

Sure glad he's getting better...

I'm 70 1/2... I don't know if could take that or not!


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Joe
> 
> Well we got a rag and ran him and his finger to the ER they put it back on but he can't use it anymore he did a real good job removing it.  (meat saw)
> It was a horrible thing to see and I did take the blame for it  because I was the one that was talking to him .
> ...


Bob,

Glad it got back on... but sorry about not being able to use it.

What finger was it and where was it cut?
Any 'feeling' in it?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe
The GOOD ONE ,I'm sure you know the one, the one you can say hi with 
Took it off about 1/2 way up the finger at the 2nd joint, O yes it can still use it to say hi to drivers on the road   and me sometimes  I think he will do that sometimes just to remind me .

He is 73 now and a real good bud, my best Friend  he is now in the wheel chair full time but still great to be around.  ( DON'T SMOKE, he did, 3 packs a day for years now he is paying for it,big time) 

Bj 




Joe Lyddon said:


> Bob,
> 
> Glad it got back on... but sorry about not being able to use it.
> 
> ...


----------

